# Relocating from Ontario to British Columbia (Victoria)?!



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys,

So we're recent immigrants to Canada and have been living in Ontario (G.T.A/Waterloo) for around four months now. While we were prepared for the cold, lately it's been really getting to us that we're always stuck indoors and can't go outdoors. Have a toddler as well and feel sorry for him not being able to play outside like he's used to. While we really love the city and people here, we don't think we can take this weather for long, especially considering it's for almost a third of the year.

I'm from the hospitality industry and after looking for a place that has both tourism and milder weather, Victoria seems to be a perfect fit. I'm currently working in the food service industry and though the pay isn't that great (40k), i got lucky and found a job within a few weeks of landing in Canada. So i don't know if it's such a smart move abandoning this job and making the big move. I do have other sources of income though, so i can easily sustain myself even if it takes a few months to land a job. 

The plus points are that we're living in a furnished short term rental, so other than a few suitcases and a car, we do not have any belongings. So moving won't be a big hassle, we can just pack up, sell the car and catch a flight. My son hasn't started school yet, nor have we gotten our health cards so it seems like a good time to move. 

I noticed that there are quite a few people from B.C on the forum. So i was hoping for some advice on the move and whether Victoria is a good choice for someone in the the hospitality industry. I'm assuming the tourist season is about to start so plenty of jobs would be available. We like the small city life, so Vancouver isn't as appealing but would be willing to move into other smaller cities. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Just curious from what country did you come....?
I'm still from ON, buy logically Whistler should be very touristy place all year around


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm from Pakistan, where we get 50C summers in most cities! 

Whistler seems nice but weather isn't much of a improvement is it? I'd like to be in a place that gets milder temperature all year round like Vancouver, Victoria etc.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Whiterock comes to mind and you do have access to Vancouver from there if you want it but don't have to go there. Rain there is about the same as Victoria and your close to nice beaches and farms and such. Kelowna is a another very nice location and a great place to live and the rain there is very low. Drive through the Rockies through to Sicamous and take the exit to Kelowna instead of Kamloops to get to Vancouver if your driving. Spend a day or two in locations like Salmon Arm, Kelowna and such to experience the areas and spend a few days in the Vancouver area to check out Whiterock and other locations outside of Vancouver to see what there is. Then move onto Victoria and check out the Island and get an idea of where is the best place to live and work.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

victoria is a beautiful city with mild weather but very gray and rainy
you don't get the cold but you get a lot of cloudy overcast days

now that the loonie is down i should think we will see tourism rebound
it has always been a destination tourist city since we are so close to seattle
people that visit seattle often add victoria as their "international" destination

the restaurant business is tough here i think (i am retired)

drinking and driving laws are getting tougher and that makes it a challenging industry since booze can be so profitable
it also more expensive than most cities except perhaps vancouver and toronto

of course the whole of vancouver island is covered with tourism and hospitality businesses so if you are willing to live beyond victoria there is a lot of places that are very beautiful


----------



## Davis (Nov 11, 2014)

BC is definitely beautiful, but you should have full information before you make such a big decision. This is an exceptionally cold winter for Ontario. Last winter was also really cold, but before that, we really haven't had winters this cold. I've lived almost half a century in Toronto, Ottawa and Kingston, and this winter is getting me down too. It isn't typical, though. Whichever you choose, thanks for choosing Canada!


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys i appreciate it! Canada is beautiful and so are it's people, we're blessed to be able to live here but just want to make the best of it. I realise that we'll be trading one thing for another (snow vs rain) and that these last few winters have been on the extreme side. Though i hate gloomy overcast weather as much (lived in the U.K for a bit and hated it), i think it will be a little more bearable than this cold. 

I've had a discussion with my wife and we both seem to agree that it's best to just land somewhere in the Greater Vancouver area and then start exploring and take it from there. Ideally we'd like to be in the place that gets the least amount of rain throughout the year, i will have to do some research on that. I'd think i'd be more than happy anywhere in Vancouver island, Victoria or the lower parts of Greater Vancouver. We're thinking of getting a short term rental, then i can start applying for jobs and start exploring the surrounding areas.

P.S. I forgot to mention motorcycles are a big passion of mine, so ideally i'd like to be in a place where i can ride through most of the year!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I was checking average rainfalls and it turns out your better off living in Victoria then Toronto and you escape the cold. 

Victoria 26 inches of rain yearly
Toronto 32 inches of rain yearly
Vancouver 57 inches of rain yearly
Whiterock BC 41 inches of rain yearly 

Kelowna however with all its beauty you will get less rain then probably anywhere in Ontario by a long shot at 15 inches yearly. It is colder then Vancouver in the winter but the cold is not anything like back east or the prairies.


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

Getafix said:


> Ideally we'd like to be in the place that gets the least amount of rain throughout the year, i will have to do some research on that. .


...that would be Osoyoos... http://www.osoyoos.ca/content/climate



> I'd think i'd be more than happy anywhere in Vancouver island, Victoria or the lower parts of Greater Vancouver. We're thinking of getting a short term rental, then i can start applying for jobs and start exploring the surrounding areas


I agree with others - the last few winters back east have been brutal. BC has been good - but always rainy & overcast from Oct-March...about 6 months of the year. As for work, I suspect that you would find some good opportunities in the hospitality industry...but beware, parts of this province can be expensive places to live and raise a family on 1 income (ie: whistler and vancouver). You may want to consider Squamish...you have good access to both Vancouver and Whistler, and it is a nice, growing community good for families.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Osoyoos is part of the Okanagan as is Kelowna and Penticton and they all have very low rainfall. I mention Kelowna first because it is bigger and probably a lot more tourism opportunities. Getafix definitely look up the Okanagon I know for sure you will like it especially if you don't like rain.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree with dogcom. The Okanagan also has hot summers with highs near 40C not uncommon, but the humidity is low. Housing is cheaper than the Lower Mainland, though can still be a little expensive depending on the area.

The coldest winter month in southern BC is December in most places. Here are the monthly mean temperatures of selected cities, east to west...

Osoyoos: -0.9C
Abbotsford: +2.9C
Vancouver: +3.6C
Victoria: +4.0C

Snowfall (entire winter):

Osoyoos: 43.8 cm
Abbotsford: 55.2 cm
Vancouver: 38.1 cm
Victoria: 39.7 cm

The Victoria number might be a little high because the airport (where official measurements are taken) is on the outskirts and typically gets a little more snow.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

In Oakville daily mean even warmer in December -0.6


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

we haven't had any snow yet this winter
and yes, the rain clouds blow right by us mostly and then dump their moisture when they hit vancouver
victoria is mostly dry
the air is also spectacularly clean since we have little heavy industry and the winds sweep across the city from the water surrounding


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

fatcat said:


> we haven't had any snow yet this winter


Yeah, not much here either. It's looking like this will be the warmest Dec-Feb on record. Hope we make up for it next winter.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Getafix said:


> Hey guys, So we're* recent immigrants to Canada and have been living in Ontario (G.T.A/Waterloo) for around four months now*.
> * nor have we gotten our health cards *so it seems like a good time to move.


I would be somewhat concerned simply packing up your belongings and move to BC. You should really check with Immigration Canada first if you are able to do so or not. Isn't your immigration tied to live in a certain province for 3 years? Don't you get a "landed immigrant status" on the basis that you apply to move to Canada, not in general, but to a particular province. Provinces such as BC have longer wait times than others.

As far as I have heard the information is also implanted in your Permanent Resident Card - but don't know for sure.

As far as I know when you are immigrating to Canada you are eligible to Canada's wonderful health system which is managed provincially. 
I would be very cautious doing something in a rush without knowing what the implications are moving from one province to the next. You state that you don't have health cards yet. Are you sure that as a new immigrant you will get health cards from BC? 

I really think you need to talk to Immigration Canada and check out your situation. There have been many tough changes to the Canadian immigration laws - you should really be working with them. This forum can give you information on "warmer" places but it cannot give you information what you can do as a newly arrived immigrant or not.

On another note: You are saying you didn't like it in the Uk because it was so grey. Other knowledgeable poster have told you above about the heavy rains in parts of the west coast. You are here only since 4 months - that is like a prolonged vacation. You and your little family came to a different culture and different climate. Give yourself some time to experience this diverse country for at least a year. 

What happens if you don't like in BC either? It takes some time to get used to the "otherness" of your new home. You chose Canada as your new domicile - you must have known beforehand that Canada is not like the Carribbean. The climate is actually very interesting, you still have very real winters and very real summers. While you think you have long winters in Ontario - it has long summers too , prolonged through a gorgeous "Indian Summer/fall colour you don't find anywhere else. These go far into October. Incredible weather with temperatures into the 28 Celsius, blue-blue skies and the most colourful trees a painter couldn't paint. 
Why would you want to miss this?
I wish you all the best for your start in Canada. Poockie.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the tips, i think Kelowna seems like a good option as well. I was checking out the pictures and it seems beautiful, it's definitely a place i'd love to live in. The fact that it's probably a little cheaper is also appealing. 

Osoyoos seems nice but a little too small for us, we're in our early 30's, so we would like to be in a place where we can have stuff to do.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

PuckiTwo said:


> I would be somewhat concerned simply packing up your belongings and move to BC. You should really check with Immigration Canada first if you are able to do so or not. Isn't your immigration tied to live in a certain province for 3 years? Don't you get a "landed immigrant status" on the basis that you apply to move to Canada, not in general, but to a particular province. Provinces such as BC have longer wait times than others.
> 
> As far as I have heard the information is also implanted in your Permanent Resident Card - but don't know for sure.
> 
> ...


As a permanent resident i can go and settle anywhere in Canada except Quebec, which has it's own immigration system. In fact, my original application and my landing documents state Vancouver as the landing destination. It was always the plan until i was persuaded by family in Oakville to come here first.

http://www.immigration.ca/en/immigr...ts-under-provincial-immigration-programs.html

"But after receiving a permanent residence visa and appearing at a port of entry for admission to Canada, once admitted, there is nothing that can come in between an applicant’s mobility rights to live and work anywhere in Canada. The provinces who seek to attract newcomers under their provincial immigration programs are left to create their own enhancements that will attract and more importantly, retain immigrants."


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

PuckiTwo said:


> What happens if you don't like in BC either? It takes some time to get used to the "otherness" of your new home. You chose Canada as your new domicile - you must have known beforehand that Canada is not like the Carribbean. The climate is actually very interesting, you still have very real winters and very real summers. While you think you have long winters in Ontario - it has long summers too , prolonged through a gorgeous "Indian Summer/fall colour you don't find anywhere else. These go far into October. Incredible weather with temperatures into the 28 Celsius, blue-blue skies and the most colourful trees a painter couldn't paint.
> Why would you want to miss this?
> I wish you all the best for your start in Canada. Poockie.


I got here in fall, so i did get to witness how beautiful it was. Trust me i love winters, i lived in Switzerland for 6 years (went to university there). Swiss winters however, are much more bearable. You get snow but you can actually go outside and do stuff. You don't have to worry about things like your toddler dying if he accidentally gets out of the house alone.

So it might seem like it but i'm trying not to make a rash decision. If i'm going to live somewhere i might as well choose a place that makes us happy and weather for me plays a big part in that.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

As mentioned Victoria has less rain then Toronto and the Okanagon has less then just about anywhere. Summer time back east is brutal I personally can't stand humid heat. Out here especially inland BC the heat is of the dry kind which is much more bearable. The best part however of living in BC is you can drive east, west, north and even south into the US every year for vacation and never be stuck in the same spot or feel the need to own a cottage.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

The lower mainland is having an exceptionally warm and dry winter. Beware the averages.

Similarly Ontario is having an exceptionally cold and wet winter.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I would be somewhat concerned simply packing up your belongings and move to BC. You should really check with Immigration Canada first if you are able to do so or not. Isn't your immigration tied to live in a certain province for 3 years?


 If you immigrate via Federal program, you can live in any province include QC. If you immigrate via provincial program, like QC and MB, in theory you have to live there for 3 years or so, but I lnow many immigrants who left those provinces right away or even didn't get there and they didn't have any problem



> I got here in fall, so i did get to witness how beautiful it was. Trust me i love winters, i lived in Switzerland for 6 years (went to university there). Swiss winters however, are much more bearable.


 For me this is ideal locations....+5- 10 in the city , but short drive and you are in mountains  and can ski....



> i think Kelowna seems like a good option as well.


 Just doubt Kelowna is much warmer tham GTA 
Kelowna Daily mean in Dec -2.6, in Oakville -0.6, snow in Dec Kelowna 32 , Oakville 26



> Yeah, not much here either. It's looking like this will be the warmest Dec-Feb on record. Hope we make up for it next winter


 about 2-3 years ago we also had couple of extremely warm winters... but this year - probably the coldest one in many decades...
P.S. Who the hell is talking about global warming?! We're getting "global freezing" ... today morning about -30, the coldest morning of the year so far...


----------



## Amira (Aug 6, 2013)

Getafix said:


> As a permanent resident i can go and settle anywhere in Canada except Quebec, which has it's own immigration system. In fact, my original application and my landing documents state Vancouver as the landing destination. It was always the plan until i was persuaded by family in Oakville to come here first.


As a permanent resident, you can choose to move to Quebec too (but no weather gains in it for you). Quebec's immigration system allows it to select the people who it accepts for immigration to the province but nothing hinders inter-provincial mobility throughout Canada after arrival.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I live in the Okanagan and I think Kelowna might meet the OP's wish list. The summers are hot and dry, the winters mild. The skies can be gray in winter when there is a temperature inversion but all you have to do is drive up through the clouds to Big White or another ski resort for blue skies. This is a place where you can "get out and do stuff" all year round, and there is lots of stuff to do. The tourist industry is strong and it's a foodie paradise. Property is much cheaper than in Vancouver, and because many Albertans have homes here, I expect property prices to fall due to the recession in Alberta. Far from being isolated, YLW is Canada's 10th busiest airport. There is an excellent Newcomers' club. 

PM me if you want more information.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Your right heyjude if the property prices fall as expected that will be a big bonus for someone renting and ready for opportunity of a great location to buy when it comes. Also the ski resorts there are less likely to experience the warm rain that the ski resorts on the coast can get making for better and less crowded ski resorts. As kcowan mentioned anything is possible we can all still get a bad winter, still not minus 30 or anything but even worse then the east on a weird year but all in all it will have an end and will be a once in a decade kind of thing.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> This is a place where you can "get out and do stuff" all year round, and there is lots of stuff to do


 just curious...what is major attraction around Kelowna in summer?


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Tourists, strip malls and milfoil. That's about it


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

steve41 said:


> Tourists, strip malls and milfoil. That's about it


This is question! What are tourists coming for?! I understand Banff or Jasper ... but what to do in Kelowna


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Visit wineries, lie on the beach, go to strip malls.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Kelowna is big in summer for any water sports.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Vernon is also close to Kelowna and a good location. For shopping it is a strip mall thing but most stores are there. Beaches, mountains, good ski mountains, wineries, lots of different fruit trees and much more is available there. For me because I don't like hot summers and actually like the rain to a point it is not for me, but most people love the climate there.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

gibor said:


> just curious...what is major attraction around Kelowna in summer?


Summer: hiking, biking, golf, water sports (kayaking, fishing, waterskiing, swimming), arts, foodie culture, wine touring
Winter: hockey, curling, skiing, snowboarding, snowshoeing, arts & culture


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the input and heyjude, i'll be sure to get more info from you if i plan on landing in that region.

I've started applying for jobs, going to give it till the end of next month to see if i get any offers. If nothing comes up then we have to decide on where exactly to go. As far as hospitality jobs are concerned most of them are in the Greater Vancouver Area. Okanagan & Vancouver island seem to have the same amount of jobs.

What do you guys think about the Abbotsford/Chilliwack area, seems to be right in the middle and supposedly a little more affordable. I could get a short-term rental there and then explore the surrounding areas and see where we end up staying.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like a plan, Getafix! &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

So i have an interview with a resort in Tofino, let's see how it goes! Tofino's a little more isolated than i'd like but it would be a good opportunity to land in BC with a job. Guess i could relocate in the future to a slightly bigger city if get a better opportunity in the future. Anyone have any experience with Tofino?


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

I think you will love Tofino as your 'foot in the door' to BC. It's a part of Canada many Canadians have never even gotten to (maybe a good thing?). You'll be hitting it as they come into spring & summer as well. You may have a strong opinion of tourists after the summer


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Haha, yeah i guess i might! 

I'm just worried about the off-season when all the tourists leave, wondering if it will become a ghost town? Nearest city (Port Alberni) is a two hour drive away so i guess we could go there if we start getting 'cabin fever'.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Winter IS their big season. People go there to 'Storm Watch' and surf, believe it or not. (it is not exactly their big season, but storm watching and surfing are big in Tofino) Not my cuppa tea, though..... I prefer the east coast of the Island... much calmer.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

steve41 said:


> Winter IS their big season. People go there to 'Storm Watch' and surf, believe it or not.



but Fix said he's a person from a hot country who cannot bear cold canadian winters! 

also i think watching winter storms roaring in from the pacific ocean in Tofino is something the tourist authorities dreamed up as a way of preventing or at least offsetting winter ghost village syndrome.

if Fix were a young single male who was into surfing & casual beach culture Tofino would be great. But i believe he has a child ... surely this means looking for stable employment & a location with good schools, etc ... something like the okanagan would offer more options for family growth imho.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Kelowna is where we have landed. I've lived in many places, including 9 years in Southern Ontario. Don't let the statistics (temps and snow) comparisons between Southern Ontario and Kelowna fool you. Ontario feels bitterly more cold than Kelowna at the same temps due to humidity. I've stood on the Oakville GO train platform way too many times. Kelowna has a dry climate even in winter. 

Summer is hot and busy with tourists for water, wine and golf activities and the hospitality industry is busy then. A glorious place to be. But winter is pretty quiet and not sure how many people hold a hospitality job year round - clearly some cannot because a number of facilities close down. Kelowna area is circa 200,000 people and the regional hub for neighouring towns and cities. It has an International airport, has a big but overbusy hospital and quite a bit of local theatre, along with a WHL hockey team that usually does well. 

Lots of sunshine except in winter when valley cloud tends to obscure the skies for days/weeks at a time. But at least little precipitation compared to the duck weather of Vancouver and Victoria (yes I've been there enough and know enough family in GVA and Victoria area to know the weather sucks in winter there). It is easy enough to google information on Kelowna. It was the 5th fastest growing city in Canada in 2014 after Calgary, Edmonton, Saskatoon and Regina but may falter some with the downturn in Alberta as much of BC Okanagan's wealth comes from migrants from Alberta et al.

Its been an overly mild winter this year (perhaps 2 weeks early) but the golf courses have been open for a bit, the crocuses are blooming and the tulips are up and well. My bush roses have been coming out in leaf this past week and most perennials are showing growth as well. Yard trash bin pickup starts March 1.

Tofino is lovely but is very isolated and small. Someone used to bigger urban environments is not likely to like it there for the lack of services and activities (the great outdoors excepted). Even Port Alberni is an old lumber town of about 20,000 with not a lot happening. Nanaimo with 85,000 is where one would have to go for real life.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

It has been and exceptionally warm and dry winter for all the west coast. Not a good reasons to select the area. I loved the Tofino tiny town feel, but aside from big surf all year round, much of the appeal is replicated throughout BC. Like Steve, I prefer the drying eastern side with occasional trips to enjoy the surf. Whereas we are regular visitors to Parksville/Qualicum, Tofino is only a once every ten years destination. The Okanagan is once every 2 years.

(In size and amenities, Osoyoos in more like Tofino and Kelowna like Nanaimo.)


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

rose bushes already in leaf in the okanagan ... sob ... we have almost another 3 months to go


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys! I'm not a 100% sold on Tofino yet, let's see what they offer me today. I also have an offer from a resort in Quadra island (Heriot Bay). Seems to be the same size as Tofino but a little less isolated since it's a short drive from Campbell River. Which is a plus point since i would also be nearer to Nanaimo.

I've had several other places that show interest but decide not to pursue when they find out i'm not in B.C. So i guess the only offers i'll be getting are from isolated places which people are less inclined to go work in!


----------



## Cdnwife (Sep 10, 2013)

Getafix said:


> Thanks for the help guys! I'm not a 100% sold on Tofino yet, let's see what they offer me today. I also have an offer from a resort in Quadra island (Heriot Bay). Seems to be the same size as Tofino but a little less isolated since it's a short drive from Campbell River. Which is a plus point since i would also be nearer to Nanaimo.
> 
> I've had several other places that show interest but decide not to pursue when they find out i'm not in B.C. So i guess the only offers i'll be getting are from isolated places which people are less inclined to go work in!


I would take a look at the map on this one. Quadra island is just that, an island. BC Ferries is a hot topic out here for several reasons, most notably for rates and recently proposed service cuts. I would argue that this location may be more remote than Tofino depending on how much you want to spend on ferries. Return trip w a car is $23.00 and 9 and change per adult. That could get costly very quickly and limit you to remaining on the island. This will be a huge change from Waterloo!


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I think your original plan to settle in Victoria was the best idea; it would meet most of your requirements and its popularity as a tourist centre would help to ensure year-round employment in your field. I suspect that the schools would be better in Victoria than in some of the smaller communities, too, and that will be important to you in the years to come. I have never lived there myself, but my parents lived there for many years and loved it. Best of luck to you and your family, whatever you decide.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I would pick Tofino over Quadra is a heartbeat. Quadra is more seasonal than Tofino so fewer tips. Don't discount the winter season.


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

Another small update: had 3 interviews so far, jobs offers from all of them. I decided to turn down Tofino and Quadra island due to the remoteness of the area. The third offer is from Kelowna which after reading more about it seems like a great fit for us. However, the only drawback is that it comes with a pay-cut, over 15% to be exact. It seems that Kelowna is also pretty expensive so i'm not too sure if it's a wise decision, it seems like taking a step backwards career-wise as well. 

They're calling me back on monday to see if what i've decided, i'm still 50/50 on it but i'm thinking that a 10% cut would be worth it to live in a place that makes us happy. I do have other investments that generate a passive income. Decisions, decisions!!


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

The cost of living looks roughly similar to me: http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-livin...&country2=Canada&city1=Kelowna&city2=Waterloo

But yes, you will earn less money on average in Kelowna.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

Congratulations on getting several job offers in BC. You say you currently earn $40K so a 10-15% pay cut means the job you have been offered in Kelowna pays $34-36K. I think that might be a bare bones income for a family of three in BC. It depends what your expectations are. It may suffice if you have significant passive income, if there are bonuses, tips and opportunities for advancement, and if your spouse is willing to work. Only you know the answers. It's always a risk making a change like this and it is difficult to move away from family. You could of course stay where you are and perhaps next winter will be easier on you.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

gibor said:


> just curious...what is major attraction around Kelowna in summer?


@steve41-

Amazing hiking, swimming, photography, horseback riding, camping, windsailing, wineries, boating, golf, waterskiing, houseboating, and just enjoying the incredible northern desert weather and unique landscapes and pockets of nature hidden everywhere in the Okanagan- I go about eight times a summer from Vancouver and never get enough. Every single time I go I discover a new hidden gem. Ever bike ride the KVR up above the valley? Incredible. How about swimming in the Similkameen under the bridge outside of Keremeos? Trip up to Cathedral Lodge? Visiting the Nk'Mip Desert centre? Haynes Point wetlands? Fishing on Yellow Lake? Grabbing a floaty and hitting the Canal in Penticton? Climbing the bluffs? Poke around in all the antique shops? Gallagher Lake? Hedley Gold Mine? Tuk-el-Nuit Lake? Drop down into the US side of the Okanagan? Head up Anarchist Mountain? Visit one of the Observatories? Drive a bit east of Osoyoos through the cool little towns towards Grand Forks? Hang out in Peachland? Hike the Giant's Head volcano in Summerland? Sample all the incredible fresh produce, visit the lavender farm, climb the the Keremeos Columns, view wildlife.... The smell of the sage and antelope brush and hot pine in the air in summer is enough to make me want to live there, never mind everything else. It's a gorgeous desert playground with the best and warmest swimming in Canada.

The Okanagan is one of my favourite spots in the world.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

@indexxx....Shhhh! We don't want a stampede!


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

heyjude said:


> Congratulations on getting several job offers in BC. You say you currently earn $40K so a 10-15% pay cut means the job you have been offered in Kelowna pays $34-36K. I think that might be a bare bones income for a family of three in BC. It depends what your expectations are. It may suffice if you have significant passive income, if there are bonuses, tips and opportunities for advancement, and if your spouse is willing to work. Only you know the answers. It's always a risk making a change like this and it is difficult to move away from family. You could of course stay where you are and perhaps next winter will be easier on you.


That's what i thought as well. I actually make much more than that from my investments but still it doesn't feel right jumping to a lower paying job. Feels like a step back rather than forward. I'm probably going to pass up on this one as well. Guess it's just not meant to be! We've finally gone above freezing point here so it's becoming more bearable. I'll keep trying though!


----------



## Getafix (Dec 29, 2014)

indexxx said:


> @steve41-
> 
> Amazing hiking, swimming, photography, horseback riding, camping, windsailing, wineries, boating, golf, waterskiing, houseboating, and just enjoying the incredible northern desert weather and unique landscapes and pockets of nature hidden everywhere in the Okanagan- I go about eight times a summer from Vancouver and never get enough. Every single time I go I discover a new hidden gem. Ever bike ride the KVR up above the valley? Incredible. How about swimming in the Similkameen under the bridge outside of Keremeos? Trip up to Cathedral Lodge? Visiting the Nk'Mip Desert centre? Haynes Point wetlands? Fishing on Yellow Lake? Grabbing a floaty and hitting the Canal in Penticton? Climbing the bluffs? Poke around in all the antique shops? Gallagher Lake? Hedley Gold Mine? Tuk-el-Nuit Lake? Drop down into the US side of the Okanagan? Head up Anarchist Mountain? Visit one of the Observatories? Drive a bit east of Osoyoos through the cool little towns towards Grand Forks? Hang out in Peachland? Hike the Giant's Head volcano in Summerland? Sample all the incredible fresh produce, visit the lavender farm, climb the the Keremeos Columns, view wildlife.... The smell of the sage and antelope brush and hot pine in the air in summer is enough to make me want to live there, never mind everything else. It's a gorgeous desert playground with the best and warmest swimming in Canada.
> 
> The Okanagan is one of my favourite spots in the world.


Stop tempting me!!


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Fix isn't it difficult to decide without going to BC & getting a feel for the place? the kelowna offer with the pay cut might be OK if it leads to lifetime career opportunities, otherwise perhaps pass ...

this first campaign shows that you'll have no trouble getting *a* job in BC, though. Wouldn't it be nice to take a bit more time in order to find the *ace* job.

me i like Karen's suggestion. Victoria. More multi-faceted than life in the interior, especially for raising a child. Victoria is the capital of BC. An important university. A maritime hub. I've always liked port cities.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> Fix isn't it difficult to decide without going to BC & getting a feel for the place? the kelowna offer with the pay cut might be OK if it leads to lifetime career opportunities, otherwise perhaps pass ...
> 
> this first campaign shows that you'll have no trouble getting *a* job in BC, though. Wouldn't it be nice to take a bit more time in order to find the *ace* job.
> 
> me i like Karen's suggestion. Victoria. More multi-faceted than life in the interior, especially for raising a child. Victoria is the capital of BC. An important university. A maritime hub. I've always liked port cities.


I definitely agree that moving to a place you have never even been to is foolish. There will be other opportunities in all these places. Perhaps a trip to BC would be a good investment. It would make a great vacation for your family if you can afford it and you will certainly get a better sense of where you might prefer to live. 

The University of Victoria is certainly a good university, humble_pie. UBC's Okanagan campus in Kelowna is rapidly expanding and now even hosts a medical school.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

> The smell of the sage and antelope brush and hot pine in the air in summer is enough to make me want to live there, never mind everything else. It's a gorgeous desert playground with the best and warmest swimming in Canada.
> 
> The Okanagan is one of my favourite spots in the world.


 Oh, and the wildfires and lake choked with milfoil.... be still my beating heart!


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

I just got back to town from a week spent on "my island". Gorgeous weather - spent my time dong such manly things as splitting firewood shirtless, and slightly less manly things such as prepping my future veggie garden.

As further evidence that the southwest coast can't be beat (sorry Okanagan), I present this short little video I shot with my GoPro camera last weekend. An afternoon paddle...15 degrees C...seals, sea lions, bald eagles, porpoises, teeming schools of herring beneath my hull. No orcas, as it is a bit early yet...but that's really nitpicking. I can't imagine living anywhere else. This summer, my first as a early retiree, is going to be EPIC. Hope to post more (and more exciting) videos for y'all.


----------

